# Kayak Trailer done



## Powerstroke 7.3

I could carry all of our gear and kayak in my truck but not the wife's. (F250 vs Tacoma) Been building this for a couple of weeks in my spare time and finished it this weekend. Still have to do a few minor tweaks.. Tried it out yesterday and it worked great. Now the gear can stay packed and is ready to go at the drop of a hat.

The slide-out is on furniture slides - so it moves easily. The kayaks are locked in place and strapped down. The trailer is a 5x10 and the box’s base is 4x10 and the top is 6x12.5. I made the base 4’ wide so I could put it in the back of my truck if needed.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

Wow!! Nice rig!!! I like how you set that up..Good Job!!


----------



## Farmer

Love the secure storage of the rods and tackle!


----------



## Jason

Cool set-up...you done good!


----------



## Tres

Nice job!


----------



## Team Hobie

Dude, Nice Trailer. If I did that, what would I use my garage for??

Seriously, show it off at the weighin this weekend.

Ted


----------



## gottafish

That is one of the coolest kayak creations that I have seen! Nice work!


----------



## joe bag o donuts

Wow! Props for the coolest thing I have seen in years. Lots of work and planning paid off.


----------



## Robin

Good Job..............









Robin


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

I will bring it to the weigh-in on the 7th. 

Still have to add an extra rack for the mini-x to go on top.


----------



## PBTH

That's quite impressive. Where do you put the kitchen sink though?


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

Kitchen sink had to be left out to hold the "beverage" cooler... I mean catch cooler..


----------



## Foulhook

Can you build me a sleeping bunk on that thing too? Awesome!


----------



## 60hertz

Nice setup!


----------

